# Where is Joshua's missing day?



## RamistThomist (Apr 14, 2008)

So, did the sun actually stand still? If so, where is the day?


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Apr 14, 2008)

Hmmmmmmm. 

I don't think it is actually missing. I think of it sort of like hitting the "pause" button on the remote.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Apr 14, 2008)

Southern Presbyterian said:


> Hmmmmmmm.
> 
> I don't think it is actually missing. I think of it sort of like hitting the "pause" button on the remote.



Well said.


----------



## JBaldwin (Apr 14, 2008)

I read this very interesting article on the subject: 
Reasons To Believe: Joshua's Long Day and the NASA Computers: Is the Story True?


----------



## RamistThomist (Apr 14, 2008)

Southern Presbyterian said:


> Hmmmmmmm.
> 
> I don't think it is actually missing. I think of it sort of like hitting the "pause" button on the remote.



Neat answer but that would require two alternate versions of history and time, one of which is forever in pause. The other option is that history is still in pause and what we experience now is an illusion.

Or it could be multiple dimensions.


----------



## Coram Deo (Apr 14, 2008)

Haha, Your like me... Way to Analytical......

That would be the kind of answer I would give, and then my wife would tell me that I think way to deep and am very Analytical... 





Ivanhoe said:


> Southern Presbyterian said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmmmmmm.
> ...


----------



## RamistThomist (Apr 14, 2008)

Perhaps the sun moving in a direction its not supposed to in Isaiah-Hezekiah narrative solves this dilemma.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Apr 14, 2008)

Ivanhoe said:


> So, did the sun actually stand still? If so, where is the day?



What does the one question have to do with the other?

The sun plainly halted its transit across the sky, from the observer's standpoint--which is all we really need to affirm from the testimony. Inferences would include a case of the far side of the globe having a long night. Whether in geophysics it was the earth's rotation that was stopped, or some other compensation, who knows.

Who cares? The sun was STILL over the battle. _It was a miracle!_ On the order of the creation miracles themselves. And God allowed life to continue on earth, he didn't let the planets go spinning out of alignment, nothing. He made one thing stay fixed relative to the battle (and earth generally), and sustained everything else in it's place.

(Another option: he set his shekina in the sky which stood in for the sun)

That the more we learn about physics, God's labors seem more complicated rather than simplifying them, SHOULD only cause us to marvel more--not eventually decide that "this was too much even for God, miracle-wise; obviously just a made-up story." That is just taking it the opposite way, showing that we're putting our autonomous intellect in judgment of God at some point.


I'm still trying to figure out what the second question is about. What do you mean, "where did it go?"


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Apr 14, 2008)

Ivanhoe said:


> Southern Presbyterian said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmmmmmm.
> ...



Why would it require alternate anything? If all planets and stars stood still for that amount of time everywhere in the universe then picked up where they paused, nothing would be out of place. 

And also, by definition a miracle means that God temporarily sets aside the laws of His creation when He deems it necessary for His glory (that's my definition, not Websters . )


----------

